# How to set up a licensing agreement



## Jones (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi, I can't find information about this particular topic anywhere, if it is somewhere and I'm not using the right search terms, please direct me.

A person that I know wants to have a licensing agreement to sell my designs. I like the idea of such an arrangement, but am trying to find information about how to set it up. I know some of what I need in the contract, such as using my printers, my approval on locations to sell, I control shirt brands/styles, don't undercut my price, etc. 

The questions that I have, in particular, are how much is the licensing fee generally in this industry and does anyone know where to find a shell licensing agreement. We would like to work out the agreement and use a lawyer only to look it over. Oh, and any other input would be greatly appreciated.


----------

